# كتاب عن التكييف المركزي بصيغة pdf



## عبدالله الفلاح (28 فبراير 2011)

كتاب عن التكييف المركزي بصيغة بي دي اف


----------



## عبدالله الفلاح (28 فبراير 2011)

ارجو الافادة اريد رفع برنامج بصيغة اكسل لحساب وزن الدكت مباشرة ولكن الموقع لا يرفع ملفات بصيغة اكسل


----------



## eng.osamaa (28 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 فبراير 2011)

عبدالله الفلاح قال:


> ارجو الافادة اريد رفع برنامج بصيغة اكسل لحساب وزن الدكت مباشرة ولكن الموقع لا يرفع ملفات بصيغة اكسل



أخي يمكنك ضغط الملف بصيغة zip وعندها يمكن رفع الملف


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا أخي على الملف المفيد


----------



## عمران احمد (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## hado (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## عبدالله الفلاح (1 مارس 2011)

ارجو ان تعم الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وائل البرعى (1 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وجزيت خيرا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مستريورك (24 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا هندسة والف شكر


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (1 يونيو 2011)

عمل رائع ومشككككككككككككككككككككوووورررررررررر علية


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## shawadfy83 (10 يناير 2012)

*مهندس ميكاترونيكس*

مشاء الله ... شكرا المجهود المبذول


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي علي هذا الملف


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م. طارق الحبابي (11 أغسطس 2012)

شهر مبارك لكل المهندسين العرب.


----------



## nofal (12 أغسطس 2012)

أين الملف .


----------



## fikynet (12 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## alarefmohamed (12 أغسطس 2012)

فين؟؟؟ الملف ؟؟؟


----------



## younis najjar (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابراهيم شكاح (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا الملف​


----------



## بسيوني حسن (27 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكرعلي الكتاب


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (28 أكتوبر 2013)

[h=2]جزاك الله خير[/h]


----------

